
‘Altered Carbon’ Canceled After Two Seasons at Netflix - syck
https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/altered-carbon-canceled-netflix-1234749745/
======
smabie
What the hell was wrong with the second season? The first season was amazing,
pure cyberpunk pulp. I loved it.

I didn't even finish watching the second season, it turned into some syfy
channel crap. No edge, no daring, no cyberpunk. It was completely neutered.

Cyberpunk is about thrusting the viewer into the perverse and the
uncomfortable so the viewer can can glimpse into the abyss. If it doesn't
disgust and excite you at the same time, it isn't cyberpunk.

You can't make safe, politically correct cyberpunk. And unfortunately, that's
what happened with season 2.

Hopefully before I die I can either play Cyberpunk 2077, or watch a
Neuromancer movie/series.

~~~
CydeWeys
Same, we didn't make it through the second season either. Just didn't find it
interesting. I feel like the plot started getting stupider and the characters
less interesting.

~~~
grawprog
I've noticed netflix shows have this second, sometimes third season,
neutering. The first seasons of a lot of netflix originals are great, the ones
that make it through that first season cancel thing tend to have a 50/50
second season, then if they get a third, the whole thing turns into a pale
imitation of why they were enjoyable way back in season 1.

------
addicted
Isn’t this Netflix’s business model? Barring extremely popular shows, they
cancel them even if they were largely successful, after the 2nd season because
TV contracts are written such that the 3rd season is when the makers of the
show get significant raises.

------
calmworm
Unfortunate. Though the second season wasn’t nearly as good as the first, so I
get it.

~~~
EdwardDiego
Yeah, after the second season, I can see why.

------
geuis
Reposting a reply I made to someone else.

The problem that seems clear to me is that a lot of viewers never read the
book series. Only the first book could sensibly be considered or adapted as
cyberpunk. Each of the sequels features the main character in a different
time, location, and body. I'm somewhat surprised they were able to carry off
the second season as well as they did.

Unless they had intended to use the first book as a jumping off point into a
long series set in that particular instantiation, there was no way that they
could successfully pull off an entire tv series.

Sometimes literature isn't easy to dramatize on television. I'm ok with that.

------
shock
And yet they still renewed the garbage that is Another Life for a second
season.

------
rdruxn
Great, now they have time to make a Greg Egan tv show instead.

~~~
Kaibeezy
_Diaspora._ I’d really like to see a smart visualization of the orphanogenisis
sequence.

------
semaj111
Just be happy that the first season happened, and look forward to Cyberpunk
2077.

------
wdiamond
want an idea for a tv show? and if in the future, where souls live forever in
matrix, in peaceful matrix where everybody is a king or a queen with unlimited
slave npcs; and only mech bodies exists outside matrix, those machines do find
a way to communicate with an alien high-tech civilization, but the latch is
around 1 year. will do the kings and queens get to work on the problem and
start to vanish heaven?

------
httpsterio
Why is this one on HN? I'm not used to see popculture and media really talked
about here, especially things like the cancelation of a Netflix show.

